# Sounds when sleeping



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi There! This is my first post here, and I apologize if this question is a repeat. I'm a first-time hedgie mom, and my little Piglet is about five months old (had him for four months) and he's in good health (as far as I can tell. I wish I could read his mind!).

I'm a little concerned because I've noticed he makes a fair bit of noise when he sleeps. He snores and chews/smacks his mouth.

The snoring and/or dream-squeaking is quite possibly the cutest sound I've ever heard, but can hedgies get sleep apnea? At his three-month checkup the vet said he was a bit, um, pudgetacular, and recommended mixing in some low-calorie cat food with his regular stuff. I did that and he has since leveled out, but I think he's still more rotund than his fellows (15 oz). Could his weight be causing the snoring, and should I be as worried as I am?

The mouth (lip?)-smacking sounds similar to what he does when he prepares to anoint. Is that normal? And is it normal for him to do it so often (several times per sleep, for a few minutes at a time)?

Thanks for your help!
- Abby


----------



## Angy (Dec 5, 2012)

Is he sleeping or is he having "Boy Time!" I am also a newby I have had my girl for about a month however she is already an adult. From what I have read about male Hedgies and from what you are saying it sounds like he is having "Boy Time". Maybe someone with more experience then I can help you out.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hedgehogs make the weirdest noises when they sleep... Mine makes a lot of noises as well. From the lip smacking sound (it's not boy time, it's a soft happy sound he makes when he falls asleep at least what mine does) to screaming, snoring, purring, and weird sounds like this: 




Also, mine is bigger than your hedgehog and he was a little overweight (on a diet for a while now) and he's just fine. He doesn't always make the sounds, but when he was a baby he made them even more. I think your Piglet is just fine.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the responses! It's good to know everything's normal


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

What a weird sound. I've never heard that before but thanks for sharing. Now I will know what it is if she ever does it.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I was kinda freaked out when I first heard that sound :shock: went to check on him, but he just looked sleepy and annoyed because I woke him up :lol:


----------



## Lechtim (Feb 13, 2018)

Ive had my hoglet for a day and a half now and this really helped set my mind at ease. Really active dreamers


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting. This one is from 2013.


----------

